# problem remove GNOME 3



## fernandel (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi!

I try to deinstall GNOME3:

```
pkg delete gnome3
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Package(s) not found!
```
Than:

```
pkg delete gnome-session
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 21 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
   gnome-session-3.18.1.2
   gdm-3.16.4_1
   gnome-settings-daemon-3.18.2_2
   totem-3.18.1
   gnome-control-center-3.18.2_2
   gnome-shell-3.18.4_2
   gnome-shell-extension-trash-0.0.0.20150923
   gnome-shell-extensions-3.18.4
   gnome-shell-extension-panel-osd-0.0.0.20151111
   gnome-shell-extension-overlay-icons-0.0.0.20151015
   gnome-terminal-3.18.1_1
   gnome-shell-extension-coverflow-0.0.0.20151013
   gnome-shell-extension-mediaplayer-0.0.0.20151118
   gnome-shell-extension-openweather-0.0.0.20151114
   gnome-shell-extension-lockkeys-0.0.0.20151017
   gnome-shell-extension-hidetopbar-0.0.0.20151025
   gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock-0.0.0.20151112
   gnome-shell-extension-weather-0.0.0.20151011
   gnome-shell-extension-audio-output-switcher-0.0.0.20140520_3
   gnome-shell-extension-filesmenu-0.0.0.20151025
   gnome-shell-extra-extensions-3.18.0

The operation will free 57 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```
and

```
pkg delete gnome-shell
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 17 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
   gnome-shell-3.18.4_2
   gnome-shell-extension-trash-0.0.0.20150923
   gnome-shell-extensions-3.18.4
   gnome-shell-extension-panel-osd-0.0.0.20151111
   gnome-shell-extension-overlay-icons-0.0.0.20151015
   gnome-terminal-3.18.1_1
   gnome-shell-extension-coverflow-0.0.0.20151013
   gnome-shell-extension-mediaplayer-0.0.0.20151118
   gdm-3.16.4_1
   gnome-shell-extension-openweather-0.0.0.20151114
   gnome-shell-extension-lockkeys-0.0.0.20151017
   gnome-shell-extension-hidetopbar-0.0.0.20151025
   gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock-0.0.0.20151112
   gnome-shell-extension-weather-0.0.0.20151011
   gnome-shell-extension-audio-output-switcher-0.0.0.20140520_3
   gnome-shell-extension-filesmenu-0.0.0.20151025
   gnome-shell-extra-extensions-3.18.0

The operation will free 23 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```
I installed GNOME3 with portmaster and when Synth came in the ports I start using it.
I know that there are much more files of GNOME3 that it shows but how should I removed them, please?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2016)

pkg-autoremove(8)


----------

